# ISO - Correct way to clean tripas & intestines



## studentcook (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/iso-tripas-intestines-recipe-82520.html

In the above link, I tried to cook tripas but I ended up messing up the entire recipe because I did not clean the tripas correctly.  I would like to try tripas again.  But this time I want to cook it with intestines AND most importantly, this time I actually want to clean them both *the correct way*.  

What is the correct way to clean tripas and intestines?  Thank you!


----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 27, 2012)

I have seen intestines done on TV with a garden hose outdoors and washing/flushing them many times. You need to really work at it to get the inside stuff to the outside. I have had tripas tacos and they were really good. When I had them they were cooked to the crispy stage.


----------



## studentcook (Dec 29, 2012)

I need a specific way/method listed to clean them correctly...


----------

